# IBS and r/mc



## samblue (Apr 5, 2007)

Hi all,
have been reading up the the net (not always a good thing, I know!) and I'm wondering if anyone has heard any of links between IBS (irritable bowel) and m/c? 
I suffer from it relatively mildly and didn't actually mention it in my initial consultation, now I've been reading up on dehydration links to m/c and wondering about the fact that I drink very little fluid due to my ibs. I've just been told that I have a 'clotting' problem (not discovered by local hosp), and wondered if this, combined with the possibility of dehydration, could be a factor?
I've suffered with ibs since having my gall bladder removed about 12 years ago and we have been ttc for 10 (previously had DD with ex/p)
I will mention it when I go for my hsg and cycle monitoring tomorrow, but has anyone had any similar experiences?
Hope this makes sense, and I'm posting in the right place!
luv to all, sam xx


----------



## Flopsy (Sep 18, 2003)

Hi Sam,

Did you get any answers for this? I don't know about the IBS but clotting problems are being treated as a reason for miscarriage by a few clinics and doctors. The recurrent miscarriage clinic at St Mary's is on of these.

On the subject of dehydration this would make the clotting problem worse. My DH also has a clotting problem and can be in danger of developing clots if he gets dehydrated.

Same clincs use asprin, where-as others are using blood thinners i.e. Clexane.

Have a look on the immune system thread and you'll find lots of ladies with clotting problems there.

Hope this helps.

Kindest regards,


----------

